# Pics of your fry/grow out tank



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Just an idea to start a thread showing a full tank shot of your fry/grow out tanks. Maybe include an equipment list also?


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

If i had one i would post it. This will be a cool thread to watch.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

This is my 10 gallon fry tank, I have about 30 Placidochromis Electras in it right now.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my Juwel 125L Grow Out tank. Currently full of around 20 Saulosi fry - although some of them are a little suspect if you have a look at my post in the Malawi section 



Thats an Eheim internal filter on the left hand side and it also has an Eheim air pump attached.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Both tanks looking good. I'll post a pic of my temporary fry tank tonight. It's an old acrylic 5g I had lying about. So is it best not to overload them with rocks then?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

picture of the fries tank cycling. The fry went in there today when I can get a picture of them in it I'll post.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

somebody said:


> picture of the fries tank cycling. The fry went in there today when I can get a picture of them in it I'll post.


I'm not sure if it's just me but I never see the picture I post. It's only a box with "image" in it. Do yall see it or am I just not getting this pic posting thing?


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't see it either.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

http://imgur.com/snqqlSS


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

cichliduk said:


> Both tanks looking good. I'll post a pic of my temporary fry tank tonight. It's an old acrylic 5g I had lying about. So is it best not to overload them with rocks then?


I'm breeding mostly peacocks and haps so they don't really need a bunch of rocks, the rocks are mostly to provide a break from the current produced by my powerhead. I set my tank up this way because it's really quiet and the tank sits about 4 feet from the head of my bed. When it gets algae-ed up like this I move my BN pleco over from my 37 gallon grow-out tank and give him a feast... in 2-3 days the tank is virtually spotless except for a pile of green poop which I siphon out, then I return the pleco to the 37.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

A couple of terrible pics of my emergency fry tank. It's temp as I wasn't expecting my malawis to be holding so soon. It's an old plastic tank I had from a few years ago, I used gravel water and media from my main tank. A spare heater, led strip lights some river rocks and a trickle box filter. There's 12 yellow labs in there.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

55g grow out tank on top, 20g fry tank below.


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/infumuzz/library/

Here is mine, I have two batches of rusty and a few red zebra


----------



## cichlidman_404 (Aug 8, 2014)

if someone could tell me how to post a picture on this site I would post my fry/growout tank on here, can anyone help me with that?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

cichlidman_404 said:


> if someone could tell me how to post a picture on this site I would post my fry/growout tank on here, can anyone help me with that?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=255444


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

75 gallon grow tank, growing out some haps looking for males. Running a fluval 305 and 306 plus a small sponge filter.


----------

